# 1 In 20 Prescriptions Incorrect.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine must be one of them.

On the pack of the blue pills it states "take one three times a day".  

They are keeping me up all night. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you getting a feeling of stiffness in your neck 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You should worry Dave.

Just collected mine and it says, _"Begin taking the tablets three days before the symptoms appear."_

Dave


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

If they are keeping you up all night Dave ,they could be Viagra wrongly labled


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My Doc told me 8 Movicol sachets in 1ltr of water to be taken over a period of 8 hours-----The Chemist put 30 sachets in 1ltr of water------that would have kept me awake all night :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Arriving home, a husband was met at the door by his sobbing wife. 
Tearfully she explained, “It’s the Chemist. He insulted me terribly this morning on the phone.”

Immediately the husband drove into town to confront the Chemist and demand an apology. 

Before he could say more than a word or two, the Chemist told him - 

“Now, just a minute, listen to my side of it. This morning the alarm failed to go off, so I was late getting up. I went without breakfast and hurried out to the car, just to realize that I had locked the house with both house and car keys inside. I had to break a window to get my keys. Then, driving a little too fast, I got a speeding ticket. 

Later, when I was about a mile from here I had a flat tyre. 

When I finally got here there was a crowd of people waiting for me to open up. I opened up and started serving these people, and all the time the blessed phone kept ringing.” 

He continued, “Then I had to put a bag of loose change into the till drawer to make some change, and they spilled all over the floor. I got down on my hands and knees to pick up the coins; the phone was still ringing. When I came up I cracked my head on the open cash drawer, which made me stagger back against a showcase with bunch of perfume bottles on it…all of them hit the floor and broke. 

Meanwhile, the phone is still ringing with no let up, and I finally got to answer it. It was your wife. She wanted to know how to use a Rectal Thermometer…....." 

"Admittedly I might have chosen my words a little better, but believe me Sir, as God is my witness, all I did was tell her.”


----------

